# Strange hairloss on bubs



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

No mites, I doubt barbering or over grooming. Both from the same litter, one male one female. 
I saw Cindy had one that looked similar to this not too long ago, but it perished. These guys -look- sickly in the photos, but honestly they're just -ugly- from the hairloss. They seem lively, hungry, and eat all the time.

They feel extremely rough where the hair has gone missing. It's not completely gone, it's just very very short, and rough, I think. . . I have no idea. Just weird!










What do you think?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The coats look so uneven. The bare spots don't look red. Were these supposed to be long haired curly?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. They're supposed to be texel. They have caracul, rex, angora, and long hair in their genes somewhere. They're kind of mutts at this point. But now they're completely the oposite, short haired, and spiky. :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, and it's progressive. It started on one of their butts, and worked it's way up to his head, and the other one started about a day later. So almost at the same time. :/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So, spots go bare, grow over with new hair, and the next spot loses it's hair, and so on? Wow! Maybe a bad recessive showing up? It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen, that's for sure.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

No no, the hair stays lost. I haven't seen it grow back in yet. But it started on their bottoms, and is moving towards their faces.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Just curious, is this a litter from the silver texel buck I bought from you the other day? :think


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, I thought the little ripples were curly hair....are you sure they aren't part fuzzy? Maybe the combination of all those other recessives is doing it? It'll be interesting to how they develop, I guess.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if he's the father, or if another buck in the cage is the father. But it's possible he's the father. These guys I was just letting do their own thing. :|

It's never happened before though, and your buck is one of the older (not old, but older) bucks that was in there, so he's mated a few times before, and i've never seen anything like it in my litters. :|

Moustress, they're a little patchy on the edges, so there are some parts with their normal fur, in the patches of short stuff. They -almost- look fuzzy, but I know what a fuzzy or FH should feel like, and these just feel -weird-.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm not concerned about it popping up, (if he was the dad) as long as it's not affecting their health. But, if they stay like that, you might have made a new mouse breed :lol:


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

That doe was just the worst one I've had, though I've had a few others from straight texel lines who have had varying degrees of hair loss starting around 2-3 weeks and grow it back around 5-7 weeks. But I've been culling very heavily against it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's so strange. Since these guys are scrap texels, i might breed towards it, and see if anything comes of it. :?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it's a long shot, but maby just maby you have a bit of gene mutation going on? Like rex and double rex in rats? Breed with them and see what comes of it  Would be very interesting.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

reminds me of patchwork ratties


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Since it's a boy, and girl, if they thrive I'll be pairing them together.


----------

